# Riddle - can you solve ?



## z105 (9 Oct 2008)

This is a real math problem so don't say that a  bus has no legs, and no there is no driver in the bus.

There are 7 girls in a bus. 
Each girl has 7 backpacks (on their backs on a bus).
In each backpack, there are 7 big  cats. 
For every big cat, there are 7  little cats. 

Question: How many legs are there in the  bus?


----------



## Celtwytch (9 Oct 2008)

Darn maths puzzles - I can't resist them! Well, assuming that all occupants of the bus possess the number of legs that Nature intended, I reckon it's 10,990 legs in total.


----------



## Red (9 Oct 2008)

Cats have paws (or are they classified as legs ??)


----------



## Celtwytch (9 Oct 2008)

What are those paws attached to?


----------



## z103 (9 Oct 2008)

> Cats have paws


The paws are the scratchy things at the ends of the legs
{Post crossed with above}


----------



## gipimann (9 Oct 2008)

Excluding the legs on the bus seats (tee hee), I get 10 990

There are 7 girls - 14 legs
There are 49 backpacks
There are 49 x 7 big cats - 49 x 7x 4 legs = 1372
There are 49 x 7 x 7 little cats - 49 x 49 x 4 legs = 9604


----------



## gipimann (9 Oct 2008)

leghorn said:


> The paws are the scratchy things at the ends of the legs


 
Strictly, the claws are the scratchy things on the ends of the paws which are at the ends of the legs....


----------



## demoivre (9 Oct 2008)

(7x4x7x7x7) + (7x4x7x7) + (7x2) = 10990


----------



## demoivre (9 Oct 2008)

gipimann said:


> Excluding the legs on the bus seats (tee hee), I get 10 990
> 
> There are 7 girls - 14 legs
> There are 49 backpacks
> ...



_demoivre_ and _Celtwytch_   A+            _gipiman_   E


----------



## MrMan (9 Oct 2008)

7 girls with 7 back packs each = 7x7 = 49 backpacks in which there are 7 big cats per back pack so 49 x 7 = 343 big cats x 4 (legs) = 1372. For every big cat there are 7 little ones so 343 x 7 = 2401 little cats x 4 (legs) = 9604  + the initial 7 girls x 2 (legs) = 14 + 1372 + 9604 = 10990 legs in total

after all that and someone got in before me in a much simpler fashion


----------



## Ash 22 (9 Oct 2008)

I get 1582 legs


----------



## addob (9 Oct 2008)

damn those cats with 4 legs!

But ended with the 10,977!


----------



## Celtwytch (9 Oct 2008)

Ash 22 said:


> I get 1582 legs


 
How many of the cats are missing a leg or three?


----------



## z105 (9 Oct 2008)

> (7x4x7x7x7) + (7x4x7x7) + (7x2) = 10990





> Excluding the legs on the bus seats (tee hee), I get 10 990
> 
> There are 7 girls - 14 legs
> There are 49 backpacks
> ...



Go to the top of the class !


----------



## Ash 22 (9 Oct 2008)

Celtwytch said:


> How many of the cats are missing a leg or three?


 
My poor cats must have been on the way home from a night on the town and many of them were "legless"


----------



## Cahir (9 Oct 2008)

The first post states that there's no bus driver.

I'm finding it hard to see how anyone could come up with something other than 10990.


----------



## Megan (9 Oct 2008)

I took the easy route to solving this : Google.

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/There_is_...ave_4_legs_each._How_many_legs_are_on_the_bus


----------



## Celtwytch (9 Oct 2008)

Havealaugh said:


> Go to the top of the class !


 
Hey, wait a minute!  *I *was the first to give the correct answer!!!


----------



## Celtwytch (9 Oct 2008)

Ash 22 said:


> My poor cats must have been on the way home from a night on the town and many of them were "legless"


 
LMAO


----------



## Megan (9 Oct 2008)

Celtwytch said:


> Hey, wait a minute!  *I *was the first to give the correct answer!!!



But is it the correct answer? It says the 7 girls are in the bus. (14 legs). It says they have 7  backpacks but it doesn't say the backpacks are in the bus.


----------



## z105 (9 Oct 2008)

> Hey, wait a minute!  *I *was the first to give the correct answer!!!



Go on then so, you can sit up at the desk beside me, no messin' outta ya now


----------



## z105 (9 Oct 2008)

> It says they have 7  backpacks but it doesn't say the backpacks are in the bus.



Of course it does !




> There are 7 girls in a bus.
> Each girl has 7 backpacks (on their backs on a bus).
> In each backpack, there are 7 big  cats.
> For every big cat, there are 7  little cats.
> ...


----------



## Megan (9 Oct 2008)

Will have to change my glasses.


----------



## z105 (9 Oct 2008)

> Will have to change my glasses.



Not at all, take a look at the bottom of my op !


----------



## Celtwytch (10 Oct 2008)

Havealaugh said:


> Go on then so, you can sit up at the desk beside me, no messin' outta ya now


 
Yay! *flicks a bit of rolled up paper at Havealaugh*


----------



## z105 (10 Oct 2008)

> Yay! *flicks a bit of rolled up paper at Havealaugh*



 Ouch!


----------



## gipimann (10 Oct 2008)

Celtwytch said:


> Hey, wait a minute! *I *was the first to give the correct answer!!!


 
Hey, we can share the top of the class, I don't mind 

I promise not to throw paper at teech either


----------



## Red (10 Oct 2008)

Celtwytch, what does LMAO stand for. Is it another riddle ??


----------



## juke (10 Oct 2008)

"Laughing My Ass Off"

My OH is a boardsie and got so fed up of me asking him what the various abbreviations mean, he introduced me to http://www.urbandictionary.com
all you don't need to know and more


----------



## Red (10 Oct 2008)

nice one Juke!
have you looked up definition of "juke"


----------



## Megan (10 Oct 2008)

Havealaugh said:


> Not at all, take a look at the bottom of my op !



That was very nice of you Havealaugh. I am the first to get the right answer to your version of the riddle that is before it was edited.


----------



## juke (10 Oct 2008)

Red said:


> nice one Juke!
> have you looked up definition of "juke"


Yeah - now!

I hate you...and yet..... maybe .....


----------



## Red (10 Oct 2008)

couldn't resist.
sorry


----------

